# Map Creator?



## vhailor

Is there any program, that allows you, using a variety of tiles, to create your own maps?


----------



## darkadelphia

maptools is awesome: downloads [RPTools]


----------



## Griogre

If you look around there are a few free tile mappers:

WotC: Dungeon Tile Mapper -- v1.2.0
Stone Sword: Stone Sword


----------



## keterys

Jai.Hordelings: Jai's Secret Stash


----------



## vhailor

I found a really cool program here:
Home [RPTools]

The only problem is that you will have to find the tiles and all the objecs, but in the gallery of the site you can find many available.


----------



## Gorok

I agree about MapTools.  I use it heavily during my game play now.  You might also want to check out a mapper that Wizards has made available.

Dungeon Tile Mapper -- v1.2.0

This mapper allows you to make maps using "official" tiles from several of their tilesets.


----------



## keterys

I actually use the images from the mapper I linked as resources for maptools so I can throw on tiles during gameplay. Only downside is I need to resize them slightly, but that's just a couple clicks per tile. Still, a shame.


----------



## Dracollich

*World Maps*

Are there any mapping programs (free ones preferred) that help with making world maps?


----------



## vhailor

Griogre said:


> If you look around there are a few free tile mappers:
> 
> WotC: Dungeon Tile Mapper -- v1.2.0
> Stone Sword: Stone Sword




I agree that Dungeon Tile Mapper is very useful and easy to use.

Does anyone know a way to create world maps, even if they are not very detailed?


----------



## Griogre

Stone Sword (link above) has a world mapper.  If you don't mind hex maps AKS, while a bit dated can make something like this:





There is a yahoo group where you can get AKS and additional hex tiles called Hexmapper Havern:  Hexmapper_Haven : Hexmapper Haven - you do have to wait to be approved.


----------

